# απαλοιφή VS απαλειφή



## erenta (Jul 23, 2008)

Καλησπέρα, τα φώτα θα ήθελα σχετικά με την *ΑΠΑΛΟΙΦΗ *και την *ΑΠΑΛΕΙΦΗ*. Δεν έχω λεξικά μαζί μου, και το ηλεκτρονικό του Φυτράκη δεν έχει καθόλου το ΑΠΑΛΕΙΦΗ.

Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει;;;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ
ευδοξία


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 23, 2008)

Δεν υπάρχει "απαλειφή", μόνο "απαλοιφή".
Το ρήμα είναι 
αλείφω
επαλείφω
εξαλείφω
απαλείφω
πασαλείφω
προαλείφω

Το ουσιαστικό είναι 
αλοιφή
απαλοιφή


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 23, 2008)

Υπάρχουν όμως τα συνώνυμα απάλειψη και εξάλειψη, αν είστε λάτρης του "ει". Και η κάπως άσχετη επάλειψη.


----------

